# Thanks again folks.



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

After much digging through the leftover pile, laminating pieces together and settling for venneered plywood with pine edge banding for the shelves, the matching set of coffee table and end tables is finally ready for sanding and finishing. That big old tree will live on. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice job Jer

==========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice looking tables, Jer. Great job!


----------



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

great work...how long did these take to make?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

They look great to me. Nice job Jer!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

By golly Jer, they do look like matching coffe tables. Fine work.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words fellas. Asrubin, have you ever bought an assemble at home piece of furniture like, say, a computer desk or something that gave you fits while you worked through the instructions and made sense of same? I'm sure you have, once you have got the original together after many hours, the second would be done in no time, right? Same with this furniture, only difference was instead of printed instructions I had the help of the incredibly helpful people on this forum. First set, two many hours to count. Second set would probably take a day or two to get to the same result. The lessons learned were invaluable and will carry me through to many other projects and more importantly, to many hours of pure enjoyment. Hope I'm making sense.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Jer, Your words are exactly why I really care for this hobby. The satisfaction is incredible and the help and camraderie here is second to none. Keep up the great work and thanks for sharing the pictures. BTW, your boys better watch out for the Capitals (not my team). They are pretty hot. -Derek


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Jer

It takes talent to build something beautiful out of scrap around the shop.

Great job!

John


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Fibertech, I do believe my flyers will prevail although I must agree the Caps got a lot better at the trade deadline........gulp.

And thank you John. The wood for these pieces were actually not shop scrap but a red pine I had to take down to place a new cottage which was then taken to a saw mill and cut into two inch planks of various lengths and widths. The leftovers I was referring to were the the pile left over from an earlier project (matching dining table).

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/7100-thanks-all-help.html


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

jer760 said:


> Thanks Fibertech, I do believe my flyers will prevail although I must agree the Caps got a lot better at the trade deadline........gulp.
> 
> And thank you John. The wood for these pieces were actually not shop scrap but a red pine I had to take down to place a new cottage which was then taken to a saw mill and cut into two inch planks of various lengths and widths. The leftovers I was referring to were the the pile left over from an earlier project (matching dining table).
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/7100-thanks-all-help.html


Got it! Somedays a little slow on the up take. 


Still fine work!
Have a great weekend
John


----------



## dlpfan40 (May 10, 2008)

nice work.


----------

